# Wheinachtsbrief



## Flashy (7. Dezember 2004)

Hi all...

Ich sollte für das Geschäft einen Wheinachtsbrief erstellen. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Dekoration für unseren Briefkopf. Der Briefkopf ist derselbe blaue Bogen wie auf unserer Webseite: http://www.synopac.ch

Irgendwie stell ich mir was grün - rotes im Briefkopf vor, vielleicht sogar ne Girlande.

Weiss jemand ein gutes photoshop Tutorial um mich zu inspirieren lassen oder hat jemand sonst ne gute Idee

Danke für alle Antworten!

See u!


----------



## der_Jan (7. Dezember 2004)

Nur ne ganz kleine Frage, auch wenns net freundlich ist und nicht dazu passt. Da du zweimal Wheinachtsbrief geschrieben hast, ist das dummer zufall, oder ist eine Rechtschreibreform an mir vorbei geknattert, bzw die gesamte Deutsche Sprache?


----------



## Flashy (8. Dezember 2004)

Ein alt angeborener Fehler von mir...  
Natürlich Weihnachten...

Aber die Korrektur bringt mich leider nicht weiter...


----------



## Leola13 (8. Dezember 2004)

Hai,

hier geht es zwar um Efeuranken, aber der Ansatz hilft dir vielleicht weiter.

Ciao Stefan


----------

